# Sofa bed - URGENT-



## onlyone2013 (Oct 6, 2013)

Is there a place to find a sofa bed, modern one ? I already checked on MOE, Dubai mall, ikea and didn't find a good one. Any other places ? Thank you very much.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

These threads list most of the the furniture stores here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/162905-buy-furniture-uk-uae.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/163281-where-buy-furniture.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...dubai/125901-furniture-store-suggestions.html (old thread but still relevant)

I'm sure sure you'll be able to find what you are looking for at one of those places.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought one in ID Design (MOE) a few months ago; they have a nice collection, are well build (all metal frame) and easy to collapse to bed.


----------



## onlyone2013 (Oct 6, 2013)

Budw said:


> I bought one in ID Design (MOE) a few months ago; they have a nice collection, are well build (all metal frame) and easy to collapse to bed.


Actually I checked on ID Design and they have a very good one. Unfortunately the bed is for 1 person only while I need one for two people.
Thanks however.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I have not seen 2 person sofa beds other than IKEA. I recommend to stay away from IKEA sofa's, I had one broken, it has all light weight wood internals.

All the best with your search!


----------

